# Considering fluval 406 for a 130L tank



## mafoo (10 Jun 2013)

I'm considering getting a fluval 406 for my 130L tank that currently has a 205 attached to it.

The growth on the side of the tank where the spraybar comes in is noticably lusher, and I swear that im getting localised amonia spikes in the areas of planting thats too dense for the flow rate at the moment.

What do people think, would this be overkill? I've put off buying buying an ehiem a the new ones made in china sound like a rock in a tumble dryer and I don't think the tetratec ones would fit though the hood without some major sawing/drilling.

What do people think?


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Jun 2013)

I have a 120 l tank and just bought 1400 lph filter , i have been running a 205 for the past 5 years  
Surely slighty more is better and at least you know your going to hit the recommended 10 x flow 'rule'


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Jun 2013)

I have 106 and its rubbish for airlocking i changed to eheim hose and its much better
I have heard of similar problems with 206,306 and 406 too
These problems didnt occur with 105,205,305,405


----------



## mafoo (10 Jun 2013)

Big clown said:


> I have 106 and its rubbish for airlocking i changed to eheim hose and its much better
> I have heard of similar problems with 206,306 and 406 too
> These problems didnt occur with 105,205,305,405


I find the airlocking happens on all of them with the fluval hoses as the ribbing can catch a lot of air bubbles. I've acutally started using a power head to prime the filter and it gets it going in no time.

Anyhoo, ive seen the 406s being sold for £118 inc delivery online and im sorely tempted.


----------



## mafoo (10 Jun 2013)

crap, i just went to buy them and the seller has removed them from sale


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Jun 2013)

Gutted.  Aquis cf 1200 is a good quiet filter about £90


----------



## IanD (10 Jun 2013)

Hi Mafoo I run a 406 on a 190l tank and I added a powerhead to get the flow to the level I want, it's a decent filter but there are cheaper alternatives. One of the site sponsors has added some eden filters which have in built heaters but I don't know how well these are rated, might be worth a look.


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Jun 2013)

I've had my 205 for about 5 years and I think I paid £49.99 new , running every day , no leaks and nothing ever gone wrong  I'm renewing for more flow.


----------



## jacaranda (10 Jun 2013)

mafoo said:


> crap, i just went to buy them and the seller has removed them from sale


 
£129 @ pets at home


----------



## mafoo (10 Jun 2013)

jacaranda said:


> £129 @ pets at home


nice find, sadly they dont have them in store at any of their shops :'(

I messaged the ebay vendor and he said that he should have some more back in stock next week,  so i think i can wait


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (11 Jun 2013)

another option is JBL e1501 from zooplus.de at about 113 plus postage, German built, good warranty and without media flow rate is 1450 lph


----------

